# Excel Pharma Test P



## Bayes93 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello Guys,

A mate of mine is currently 2 weeks into a 400mg Test P & 500mg Primo cycle. He keeps telling me he's got the worst pips of his life from the Test.

Has anyone else got any history with this using excel stock? Any way he can ease the pain?

Thanks!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I had some anadrol off them that did f**k all. All I have to say on them.


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

Used their Tren and felt like I was being stung the whole Time I was injecting and after. Was sore buddy


----------



## Bayes93 (Mar 16, 2015)

I know the PIP on prop is always normally quite bad in comparison to Eth or Cyp - he wont move over onto those I've tried to persuade him but no dice.

He's in bits daily with these pins and i'm wondering if that's normal or if is bunk gear?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bayes93 said:


> I know the PIP on prop is always normally quite bad in comparison to Eth or Cyp - he wont move over onto those I've tried to persuade him but no dice.
> 
> He's in bits daily with these pins and i'm wondering if that's normal or if is bunk gear?


 Would not get pip if it was bunk.


----------



## Bayes93 (Mar 16, 2015)

That's good news then haha! I seem to be reading alot of negative stuff about Excel!

Might get him to start ordering from TaylorMade they seem to have more positive reviews!


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Bayes93 said:


> I know the PIP on prop is always normally quite bad in comparison to Eth or Cyp - he wont move over onto those I've tried to persuade him but no dice.
> 
> He's in bits daily with these pins and i'm wondering if that's normal or if is bunk gear?


 The only Propionate I have ever run is Androgen Pharmaceuticals (currently) and D-Hacks (In the past) and I never got PIP once off them.

Might not be bunk gear but not worth it if he is constantly in pain pinning it.


----------



## Bayes93 (Mar 16, 2015)

Colin said:


> The only Propionate I have ever run is Androgen Pharmaceuticals (currently) and D-Hacks (In the past) and I never got PIP once off them.
> 
> Might not be bunk gear but not worth it if he is constantly in pain pinning it.


 This is why im trying to push him onto a longer ester, less pinning less pip.

How are you finding the Androgen stuff?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Bayes93 said:


> This is why im trying to push him onto a longer ester, less pinning less pip.
> 
> How are you finding the Androgen stuff?


 Have run their Test E,P and Deca, EQ over the last year, and it has been my best cycle to date so will be running it for the foreseeable future, and in two weeks time will be starting their Trenbolone Acetate.

Was introduced to me by a Nabba and WBFF Pro at the start of the year.

Used sphinx before this as well with good results also.


----------



## Bayes93 (Mar 16, 2015)

Colin said:


> Have run their Test E,P and Deca, EQ over the last year, and it has been my best cycle to date so will be running it for the foreseeable future, and in two weeks time will be starting their Trenbolone Acetate.
> 
> Was introduced to me by a Nabba and WBFF Pro at the start of the year.
> 
> Used sphinx before this as well with good results also.


 I have heard really good stuff about Sphinx but its a bit harder to get ahold of than Excel, Pharmacom, TaylorMade - But then I guess the better stuff will be harder to get.

I'll have to keep my eyes out for Androgen.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Bayes93 said:


> I have heard really good stuff about Sphinx but its a bit harder to get ahold of than Excel, Pharmacom, TaylorMade - But then I guess the better stuff will be harder to get.
> 
> I'll have to keep my eyes out for Androgen.


 Had no pip whatsoever with Unigen prop

blends tend to be pipy but prop...

best


----------

